

Groupon Launches Personalized Deals - davidedicillo
http://groublogpon.com/cities/personalized-deals/

======
davidppp
Here is a very interesting stat from a blog post about their motivation for
doing personalized deals ([http://groublogpon.com/cities/why-we-built-
personalized-deal...](http://groublogpon.com/cities/why-we-built-personalized-
deals/)):

"Over 35,000 merchants are queued to be featured on Groupon, and with 97% of
our merchants wanting to be featured again".

That's an incredible number of merchants. I wonder how many of them would be
willing to jump over to one of Groupon's many competitors?

